# Help! Getting REALLY uncomfortable!



## DawnMN26

Hello

Ok first let me say I am very excited about my twin pregnancy, BUT it is starting to make me REALLY uncomfortable! I hate to complain, but want to see if anyone out there is feeling the same.

I am 26 weeks with twin girls and everything is starting to hurt, my whole body! It hurts for me to get out of bed, it hurts me to turn over, hurts me to get off couch, hurts me to sit at work, hurts to get out of tub, hurts to bend over, even hurts just laying on the couch! I can't sleep well cause i can't get comfortable & have restless leg syndrome. I wake up with Charlie Horses in my calves & both hand numb from carpel tunnel! ughhhhh..... AND to think I have 3 more months to go!! Anyone out there getting VERY uncomfortable??

I hate to complain, but just wondering! ughhhhhhh
For those of you that already had ur babies, do u remember feeling like this?
help


----------



## Deux

Hi! My baby boys are nearly 4 months now, so being pregnant seems like it was ages ago:) I do remember being sooooooo uncomfortable though. Luckily, I didn't start feeling too bad until around 30 weeks plus. I went to 37+4, and could hardly move by then, lol, going up the stairs to my bed at night was nearly impossible. Sleeping was horrific, my hips hurt so bad, even my collar bones ached at night. Rolling over in bed was sooo hard! I hate to say it gets worse, but it does...but you will make it through and then it will seem like it didn't even happen, lol! Can you get a massage? That might help!


----------



## DawnMN26

Hello Deux!
Yes I know, the worst is yet to come!! I know i'm gonna be just a lump in my bed soon! hahah I know I'll make it through, but just feel sooo uncomfortable!! Yes I might look into a massage! Thanks for ur reply! Good to know i'm not alone!


----------



## chan8180

yep i totally feel your pain! i was'nt too bad at 26 weeks to be honest but still more uncomfortable than i was with my singleton at that stage but as soon as i hit 34 weeks it all went downhill. Ive been feeling like i can go into labour at any moment since 34 weeks but nothings come of it i think my body has just had enough. My pelvis and hips have totally gone to the point i can hardly walk, housebound and only slight relief i get is by sitting with a hot water bottle inbetween my legs or by taking a hot bath. Ive been close to tears the last few days as i'm in pain all day with my pelvis even when resting. I cant imagine being like this for another 2 weeks let alone months so can totally sympathise with you x


----------



## DawnMN26

Hello Chan!
Thanks so much for ur reply! Ughhhhhhhhh sorry to hear that ur so uncomfortable as well! Yes it hurts me too just laying and relaxing on the couch! Everything just hurts & I know the worst is yet to come! ughhh thanks so much, hang in there!! Ur almost done!

Just sitting here, my tummy hurts right above my private & hurts right under my boobs!! ughhhhhhhh It will all be worth it soon!


----------



## vineyard

Yes, I felt the same and developed PUPPPS in the end. I ended up bailing at 36 + 6 with a phone call to the doctor begging for the c-section (both were breech). She obliged. :happydance:


----------



## bek74

DawnMN26 said:


> Hello
> 
> Ok first let me say I am very excited about my twin pregnancy, BUT it is starting to make me REALLY uncomfortable! I hate to complain, but want to see if anyone out there is feeling the same.
> 
> I am 26 weeks with twin girls and everything is starting to hurt, my whole body! It hurts for me to get out of bed, it hurts me to turn over, hurts me to get off couch, hurts me to sit at work, hurts to get out of tub, hurts to bend over, even hurts just laying on the couch! I can't sleep well cause i can't get comfortable & have restless leg syndrome. I wake up with Charlie Horses in my calves & both hand numb from carpel tunnel! ughhhhh..... AND to think I have 3 more months to go!! Anyone out there getting VERY uncomfortable??
> 
> I hate to complain, but just wondering! ughhhhhhh
> For those of you that already had ur babies, do u remember feeling like this?
> help

I had mine at 28wks and wasn't too bad, but cause I was on bed rest my back killed me and I suffered restless leg sydrome as well, it was so painful and unconfortable, i just couldn't stop moving em I also had the start of Carpel tunnel.
As for moving about that wasn't too bad, although from 23wks onwards I was on strict bed rest and only made an extra 5wks. I shouldn't say only because that 5wks made the difference to having 2 healthy babies today.


----------



## loz13

Hey, 

I made it to 38+5 (c-section) and could hardly move and was pretty uncomfortable all of the time I cried to get my section date brought forward! Couldn't sleep, no chance of me having a bath or bending down. I had been looking forward to being pregnant for years but would say that after the initial 7 weeks its allure had worn off and to top it all off I was sick from about 5 weeks through to the birth and strangly still put on 4 1/2 stone! (babies were 8lb and 6lb9oz)

My twins are now four weeks old and it seems like a distant memory it's totally worth it and although I know you feel terrible (& bad for moaning) chances are you would do it all again!!

Take as much rest as possible, go on maternity leave really early to try to keep them in for as long as possible - it makes such a big difference!


----------



## DawnMN26

Thanks ladies for all ur replies!
Wow, bek u had ur twins at 28 weeks, wow, thats early! I see that u & others felt uncomfortable as I am too! ughhhhh Good to know!

Loz, how much weight is 4 1/2 stones? Sorry I'm from US, don't know weight in stones.
So far I gained 33 lbs. Yes, I have been resting & am coming out of work on early disability in 2 weeks, Jan. 14th sooo can't wait!

Thank you all for replying! I know in the end its all worth it!


----------



## lizziedripping

Yep, pain and discomfort was pretty bad, and I slept each night for a grand total of 90mins from 25wks. It was tough, but I am such a "bump addict" that I didn't really mind too much - 'weirdo', I hear you cry :rofl:

Bubbas were still in situ at 38wks, and I would have been happy to go further had it been safe to do so..................please don't hate me, it is a sickness, and I do accept that it's really realy strange to feel that way ;) I just really miss the bump :( xxx

P.S - have you tried the bump belt from Mothercare? I couldn't move out of the bedroom without it, it was brilliant. I still dodn't walk anywhere due to my massive size, and dodgy cervix, but it helped me atleast get up in the mornings. It is quite complicated, but VERY effective - especially for more "normal" sized bumps x


----------



## DawnMN26

OMG liz, ur a freak of nature! hahaha JK
U miss ur bump?? OMG I can't see my feet, or barely move! haha
No not sure what bump belt u r talking about. Can u paste a link so i can see?
Thanks!


----------



## loz13

DawnMN26 said:


> Thanks ladies for all ur replies!
> Wow, bek u had ur twins at 28 weeks, wow, thats early! I see that u & others felt uncomfortable as I am too! ughhhhh Good to know!
> 
> Loz, how much weight is 4 1/2 stones? Sorry I'm from US, don't know weight in stones.
> So far I gained 33 lbs. Yes, I have been resting & am coming out of work on early disability in 2 weeks, Jan. 14th sooo can't wait!
> 
> Thank you all for replying! I know in the end its all worth it!

According to my friend google :haha: 4 1/2 stone is 63 lbs! Although I lost 35 lbs in the hospital!


----------



## DawnMN26

oh wow u gained 63 lbs? & lost 35 in the hospital?
that is great!! I think lizzy on here too gained something like 70 lbs & now
has a flat stomach! ughhhhhhhhhh so jealous! haha


----------



## lizziedripping

DawnMN26 said:


> oh wow u gained 63 lbs? & lost 35 in the hospital?
> that is great!! I think lizzy on here too gained something like 70 lbs & now
> has a flat stomach! ughhhhhhhhhh so jealous! haha

:rofl: :rofl: - think you must mean someone else Dawn hun :rofl:

I didn't gain much - only 36Ibs (2 1/2 stones), babies made up 16Ibs of that (around 30Ibs with water and placentas), and I lost it all once they had emerged. BUT - I do not have a flat stomach :rofl: It is a pot belly, with a huge sack load of loose skin which just hangs there :blush: The boys' and their excessive weight are to blame, and there is no chance of it recovering without surgery.

I am thankfully relatively slim everywhere else, but NOT there. Bless you for starting such a rumour tho :haha: xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Yes I remember those days! By the time I was 25 weeks or so I was sleeping on our reclining sofa! I couldnt lie in bed as it hurt too much on my sides, couldnt lie on my back and trying to get out of bed was a killer, so in the end I ended up reclining back our sofa and sleep in that position which I found much more comfy. Its very normal for you to be going thru this, it does pass, I promise xx


----------



## DawnMN26

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm who the heck told me that then??
I could have sworn it was you!! aguhh so sorry about that rumor! haha
hmmmmm now this is gonna bother me, as to who gained 70 lbs. Ugh
Now i have to go back & read through all my posts!! haha
So sorry about that lizzie! xoxo I apoligize, my bad!


----------



## DawnMN26

Yes these days are getting harder & harder!! Nights are not a good night sleep anymore! ughhhhhhhhhh

Ok sorry lizzie, i went back to my weight gaining post & it was Vicky who gained 70 lbs in her twin pregnancy! Sorry about that, got mixed up!


----------



## lizziedripping

Don't worry about it Dawn - thought it was really funny..............particularly when I look down at the "squishy blob" that is my tum ;) xxx


----------



## DawnMN26

hahahah ur silly! hahaha


----------



## 1stX2

I'm right at 27+3 today and each day it seems to be more and more uncomfortable. I don't do so bad at work getting up and down from my chair as far as pains in my belly down low, but at home I can't find anywhere to sit that it comfortable for me. I think I have so many problems sleeping because I am determined to sleep on my left side like I was told. It is the worst though. The right side on my body seems to go numb when I'm on my left but I'm really worried not to do it right. Does it really make that big of a difference?


----------



## DawnMN26

Really? U r supposed to sleep on ur left side??
What about right side?
Some nights my back is the only way i can fall asleep, is that bad?
I never knew this


----------



## 1stX2

I was told by my dr and I read it in my baby books. I have no idea why but they say that yes you are supposed to lay on your left side. In all of my conversations with women I know that had babies their dr's told them the same thing as well. My sister said it had something to do with her blood pressure (she had alot of problems with that).I was actually really curious what the other women on here had to say about it. It's really odd because like I said, I get numb on my right side, I have even at times gotten light headed and my heart beats real hard like a panic attack almost, and it makes my hip hurt. When I roll over on my back or right side it all goes away but I for some reason feel like I'm hurting them and I feel guilty. This is probably my paranoia. It is my first pregnancy after all.


----------



## DawnMN26

OK just googled it & it says left side is best, right side not bad, but not recommended on ur back. I'm going to doctors today, will ask. Will let you know!


----------



## 1stX2

perfect!


----------



## Mea

I slept on my back during my first pregnancy and all was fine, its also the only way i can sleep at the minute and all seems ok.


----------



## DawnMN26

Ok just got back from doctor.
He said its better to sleep on ur sides cause of the main vein in ur back could cut 
off circulation to the baby, etc. But he said if on ur back is the only way u can sleep,
what can u do?
So i guess no more sleeping on back, not taking any chances!


----------



## bek74

DawnMN26 said:


> Ok just got back from doctor.
> He said its better to sleep on ur sides cause of the main vein in ur back could cut
> off circulation to the baby, etc. But he said if on ur back is the only way u can sleep,
> what can u do?
> So i guess no more sleeping on back, not taking any chances!

Yep thats true. I used to put a pillow behind me so I couldn't roll flat on my back.

Now as for the left side thing, I was told it was a better position to get baby head down, not sure if it true but thats what i was told.

Hey with twins in you, what ever is comfortable who cares LOL LOL LOL just NOT on your back, way too much weight


----------



## chan8180

I have found the longer i go on with this pregnancy the more complicated my sleeping positions get just to get comfortable! Im seriously running out of pillows in the house as i have to have so many propping my head up due to terrible reflux im practically sat up all night! Im also having tp put pillows inbetween my legs and under bump so i would'nt worry too much you will probably find towards the end you will get into any position just to get a few hours at night x


----------



## 1stX2

well that all makes me feel so much better! I got the pillow at the back thing, pillow between my legs and the pillow under my belly thing down so I'm doing pretty good so far. I'm just so excited for what's in store next!:wacko:


----------



## DawnMN26

haha yeah right! What next!
I just failed my glucose test by 2 points , gotta do the 3 hour one on monday!
ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## lizziedripping

I failed test too Dawn, then came up as pos for GD after blood testing. I had to do blood sugars for a few weeks, but in the end I didn't have true GD. Twin pregnancies are unique in that they can often throw up positive results when in fact it is a result of 2 placentas and 2 babies giving a false reading - and your body processing so much more than a woman carrying just one. 

As for sleeping positions, I couldn't lie on my back at all during the twin pregnancy. I used to go faint within a few mins - the babies were so big. That said, I didn't sleep much at all anyway, so no position was particularly comfortable xxx


----------



## DawnMN26

aughhhhhhhhhhh all these different symptoms with carrying two! ughhh!
I'm sure I am fine & don't have GD, but gotta make sure & do the 3 HOUR test monday! 

Yeah its sooooooooo hard to get comfy in any position when pregnant with 2.
I am not enjoying my nights like i used to when i got 8 hours a night sleep!
Who knows if i'll ever sleep again! hahah


----------



## 1stX2

Good luck on your test. I took my 3hr test a couple weeks ago. I didn't hear back bad news so I hope that's a good sign. I go in for 28wk scan on Tues so we'll see. fingers are crossed that everything comes out good.


----------



## DawnMN26

1st u had to do the 3 hour test too! ughhhhhhhhhhh
yes i'm sure since u didnt' hear anything, that all is AOK!
Good luck on tuesday & keep me posted!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tasha360

I feel your pain hun!! im 28 weeks today and am never comfortable and babies are lying right down low so im struggling to walk, sit comfortably xx


----------



## cazd

Omg! I came online to see if there were any other twin mums having a rough time and here you all are!!!

I'm 33 weeks and in constant pain. At the start I vowed to keep these babies in for as long as possible but just over the last week things have got so bad. I've been lying on the sofa (left hand side of course :haha:) feeling so sorry for myself.
The twins are wriggling like mad and I should be over the moon that they're still inside me after going into premature labour at 29 weeks.
But... Right now... Just today... I'm Done.
The heartburn is constant, my pelvis is shot, and the pain in my ribs is unbearable. I feel battered and bruised on my sides.

I know the pillow extravaganza but wonder why I bother since I'm up every hour cos my body pretends I need the loo.
Oh... And I wanted to put on the recommended 3 stones (168 pounds) for a twin pregnancy & I've done that but where are my ankles?! I know there are bones in there somewhere : rofl:

Oh... Sorry for rambling on but it's great to hear from ladies in the same position.
I'm chuffed to bits to be having twins but I do wonder how much easier a singleton pregnancy must be!

Oh well... Not long now. Good luck girls xxxx


----------



## Mea

Cazd

I can sympothise with you i have been doing fine up to now, but the last week i struggled and all i can think is i have another 7 weeks possibly to go yet.

You say about the pain in your ribs i was just going on line to look into this. I have has a really bad cought for a couple of weeks which has now gone, but i have amazingly painful ribs on my right hand side which i had put down to my cough. But sounds like you are having the same so is this down to my little ones??


----------



## DawnMN26

Where r my ankles? hahah Caz u made me laugh! haha

Yes I can't imagine that I still have 3 months to go! HOW??
What am i gonna feel like in 3 months if it aches now?? ughhh
But yes, gotta keep them cooking for as long as possible!
Good to know i am not alone!
Let's all hang in there ladies! xoox


----------



## Tasha360

I only walked to pre school and back today and was in agony with my back and pelvis ( oh and i nearly passed out) and i have to do this twice a day, what am i guna be like towards the end arrrrrggghhh xxx


----------



## 1stX2

> 1st u had to do the 3 hour test too! ughhhhhhhhhhh
> yes i'm sure since u didnt' hear anything, that all is AOK!
> Good luck on tuesday & keep me posted!
> Fingers crossed!

:thumbup:All is good! Heathly babies, healthy weight, BS and BP ok for right now. He also let me know that if I'm uncomfortable now just wait because it is about to get alot worse.


----------



## DawnMN26

ahhhhhhhhhhhh right! Congrats that all is AOK! woohooo
Yes the worst is yet to come for us!
I just CAN'T imagine how we are gonna be in 1, 2 & 3 months!

OMG! OMG!!!


----------



## TWINMOMMD

Yes I was there since week 26. It didn't help that I wasn't able to get comfortable in bed and I ended up sleeping on my recliner for a couple of days until a friend told me about this HUGE body pillow that later on turns into a nursing pillow for twins. Check it out. I hope it helps...STAY STRONG!!! I made it to 36w/5d!!!
https://www.stuff4multiples.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=35&products_id=679


----------



## DawnMN26

AUGHHHHHHHHHH thanks!
I will see if they havae something like this in US! haha
Not sure if it will help or not!


----------



## Mea

I Have a very similar looking pillow and it is such a great help at night when it comes to getting comfy, i would definatley recommend getting one.

A personal question now does any one get sore bits and a feeling of pressure down below when they have been sitting down for awhile???


----------



## lizziedripping

I had sore bits on my sore bits Mea, on sitting, standing, walking, sleeping and climbing the stairs on all fours ;) It's safe to say you won't be pain free till around 4wks after the birth :rofl:


----------



## DawnMN26

When i sit at work after awhile, i do feel this pain or pressure right under bump below my private! haha


----------



## longestwait

OMG yes!!! I am only 25 weeks but soooo uncomfortable. For me it's the constant rib pain. Some days I just want to cry. I've also had bad heartburn and have started to sleep sitting up on bad nights, which also seems to help the back pain a little bit. I'm afraid I'm going to live in my recliner!!! And there's maybe 3 months to go? EEK! :)


----------



## DawnMN26

yes i hear ya, i got 2 1/2 months to go & i can't picture what i'm gonna be like then! ughhhhhhhhh


----------



## TWINMOMMD

YES! When I was that far along I ended up in the hospital. That's where I started researching what other MOMs where doing and I ended up getting this HUGE body pillow that really helped me get some rest... check it out. I hope it helps and
that you get some much needed rest!

https://www.stuff4multiples.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=35&products_id=679


----------



## tanzarini

Hi i really do feel your pain!!! My b/g twins are 3 months now though and worth it all! I started with sore hips at around 16 weeks, by 20 weeks i struggled to walk too far, and by 30 weeks going out for any amount of time was almost impossible! The worst pain was in my ribs towards the end, with a head under one side and a bottom under the other!! I also had pains in my upper thighs and back too. My situation wasn't helped by the fact that i lost a lot of weight because could barely eat some days, so i ended up as a huge bump on legs!! All blood tests were fine though so thats why I was allowed to go on to 38 weeks delivering naturally despite being booked in for a c-section (first one breech too!). I would recommend warm baths, loads of them! I know it isnt easy to get in and out, but the relief afterwards is amazing. A friend of mine let me use her hot-tub style bath from time to time which was amazing- like a hot-tub minus the hot. I also used about 6 pillows to get comfortable at night, ending up almost sat up in bed. And accept as much help as you can, forget cleaning and just look after yourself. Hang on in there!! Hope all goes well


----------



## DawnMN26

Wow Tan, u sound worse than me & u got through it all!
I guess I gotta just suck it up! hahah It will all be worth it, i know that! 
Thanks for ur reply! Love my baths, thats for sure!


----------



## cazd

Well I feel like I'm on the home run of an extreme endurance challenge.

Heartburn, rib pain, pelvic pain and massively swollen legs.
I'm so sick of being pregnant now.
It's so painful to move, walk, stand up, turn over, even going to the loo is a chore.
Eugh. I'm 35 weeks & I can't wait fir this to be over.
Got a consultant appointment on Friday and I'm going to beg for induction!

I'm glad to hear it's not just me... Being a wuss.
Multiple pregnancy is really hard work!

Good luck girls xxxx

(typed while lying on the sofa with a tonne of pillows and my feet up on the arm... In a desperate attempt to drain some fluid from my feet before the heartburn kicks in'again)


----------



## DawnMN26

Caz
Thanks for the reply! No u r not alone! The heartburn & acid reflux I have during the night ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. AND turning to my other side, HURTSSSSS. I wake up with both legs having cramps & both arms & hand numb. Sooo not gonna miss being preggers.

U r not alone!
This is really hard. I have 2 more months to go & i can't picture how i'm gonna be then!! ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh wow, yes multiple pregnancies are so hard!!! I just hate to complain but this is really uncomfortable & for me, the worst is yet to come! ughhh


----------

